# automatic water change discus growout experiment



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

well ive been playing with the idea for a while now but ive been so busy with my saltwater tanks this is still a work in progress but I did fill the tank today to do some testing. I originally wanted to do a fancy unit with my salt quarantine and this tank but I could be bother drilling holes in my drywall because I might sell this place soon. so I put it in my hotwater tank closet that houses my rodi and all that stuff and has a drain already. anyway It will be a aquaclear with media and charcoal only with vacuum every three days and 100 water change everyday. plan is to see how the fish do under my water so im planning on getting 6 small ones to try out


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i have had the fish for a few weeks now and I was worried at first extremely skittish and not eating much. but they are all good now and eating like crazy and they hated the light I had although I did not think it was to bright they did so I guess they win. im happy and think its going to work out well


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Fish are gaining like crazy


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

So you're auto changing 100% a day?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Any picture please? 
Yes, I am very interested in your set up, too...could you tell us more about it?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes 100 percent daily I was worried it was a bit much but I'm happy. Started at a quarter size and lots of growth already .


----------

